# Camping, boudin, brews



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It doesn't get much better.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Amen brother.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yes Sir I agree.. It doesn't get ANY better !!!!!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

you rite i got a stuffed chicken some stuffed pork chops 5 lbs boudin and some pistoletts stuffed wit crawfish ettufae that im taking to muddy gras to cook and have one stuffed chicken on the pit now and drinkin a cold one


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

dang yall got me craving some boudin now. i love the liver boudin! thats the only way i will eat liver tho lol


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

We are gonna be cooking some shrimp, steaks, deer chili, a lot of crown and brews for muddy GRAS


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Went to the camp the other day and spent about 5 hours digging into it. Was hoping to be able to get to the barn but the snow was above eye-level between the camp and the barn.
Heading out for a 3-day ATV event (Winter Jam) Friday at noon.
Friday overnight the snow forecast is another 40-50 cm (19.6")

People are charging folks in town $500 to shovel the 4-5' of snow off their roofs so it doesn't collapse. 3 of my co-workers have lots of water damage inside their house because of ice-damming on roofs this year.

I shovelled my own roof, and now no longer need a ladder to get up there, I just walk up the pile of snow I shovelled off and step onto the roof.

I hate all you camping/BBQing/beer-drinking bastards! LOL :chairshot:

At least the days are starting to get longer....actually drove to work without having to turn on the headlights....

Signed: Sick of winter! :563808:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It pains me to tell you I was sitting in a lawn chair, in short sleeves with an ice chest beside me on the lake bank, tight lining for catfish all day before I fired up the grill and posted that.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh, I can feel your pain from here.... Maybe that's frostbite....

Oh well...with enough grooming, we can still go. We've got 30 cabins booked and 10 rooms here. Should be a good weekend, snow and all.

It's not shirtsleeves and fishin', but it'll have to do.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

gcfishguy said:


> Oh, I can feel your pain from here.... Maybe that's frostbite....
> 
> Oh well...with enough grooming, we can still go. We've got 30 cabins booked and 10 rooms here. Should be a good weekend, snow and all.
> 
> It's not shirtsleeves and fishin', but it'll have to do.


Now that's what I call roughing it!


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

There's lots of time when the temperature's ABOVE freezing for roughing it. hehe


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's a pic of the view out the cabin window Saturday morning at around 11. -24c with the wind chill.
We actually got some biking done Friday night before the blizzard and 60 mph winds arrived.
The snow had actually stopped hours before this pic was taken, this is just the snow being blown around by the wind. They ventured out and found 5' drifts covering the trails that had been groomed and run the night before.

Usually I can deal with winter...this year the amount of snow is just plain stupid. The groomers are trying to deal with well over 6' of snow on most of the trails and it's crappy snow...grainy and cold, won't compact.

Enjoy your lawnchair and shirtsleeves. LOL


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Note to self: 

Never complain about 100+ temps with 90% humidity again


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Gee and we're complaining because it's -42 (I think) with the wind today. At least we don't have snow blowing around like that....today anyway


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

id rather it be 100 degrees... its alot easier for me to cool off than it is to warm up!


----------

